
Ask HN: JSON API standards / patterns - danielnc
Hi everyone<p>We are getting ready to do a major revamp of our API and we&#x27;ll release it to customers<p>Any suggestions on standards to follow?<p>jsonapi.org?
json-ld?
json-schema?<p>How to deal with async end-points?
PubSub?<p>Any suggestions and comments are greatly appreciated<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
Will the new API be backwards compatible or will it break existing code?

